# gators bpig show picture



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is gators show picture from last weekend, at 6 months and 5 days he took wd, bow,bpib, bpig


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

That was the Caledon show? Way to go!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! Very nice looking dog!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry I missed seeing you -- huge congratulations.
post a pedigree !


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty boy! Reminds me a bit of my puppy Russell.


----------



## Kat Tastic (Nov 26, 2013)

He is beautiful! Very regal and powerful looking. And BIG!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

WTG Gator!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Here is gators show picture from last weekend, at 6 months and 5 days he took wd, bow,bpib, bpig






so happy to see a dog like this do so well --

he so reminds me of the "Mike" Hollomar's Judd type , which is in the mists of my line 

Here is Judd as a mature adult - somewhere in the Reviews there is a picture of him as a youngster - 

what do you think - I would be so interested to do a comparative picture of your Bubba a few years down the road 

I enjoyed the show - meeting up with the old gang . Janice of Sanhedrin GSD who had dogs of this type and is determined to bring it back.
There were some nice dogs on the Saturday. I would not have selected any for work , would have wished for a little more substance and bone , but would not have hesitated recommending anyone of the dogs for a good pet companion. I wouldn't necessarily say that of the WGSLs where you have a lot of excitability.

nice


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Beautiful dog. Can you post a pedigree?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, a pedigree!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*Gators pedigree*

Sorry for the delay in posting but here is gators pedigree

Safice's C U L8R ALLIG8R


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL I love his name


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I had an OJ granddaughter. She finished with a Herding Group first and a Reserve High In Trial in herding at the 2002 National Specialty show.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Carmen 

It will be interesting to see how gator turns out but we will certainly have pictures up of him in a few years, After conformation I know Tracy will get him in the performance ring and a bit of herding. I am glad to hear you had a good time at the show, I agree there was a lot of nice dogs there at the show this past weekend.


----------

